
The Era of Free Software Is Over - thinklike
https://medium.com/@thinklikeco/the-era-of-free-software-is-over-5259c138ffba
======
rvz
Not to be confused with "Free Software" as in ( _libre_ software). The author
is talking about free as in beer ( _gratis_ ).

> Every startup has to come to terms with the fact that they’re just a
> business now that the technology gold rush is coming to an end.

This was expected, but it was a matter of when the end will happen. This was a
pumped bubble that outed lots of startups and unicorns that put VC cash +
growth over revenues and profitability. So the freebies that a startup with
adorable emojis, a cool hipster impression and a super friendly CEO replying
to you on Twitter or HN that kept giving you will eventually turn against you
and lock your account down until you purchase their subscription or "Contact
Sales" for a quote.

Either way, it's the VCs who are the winners. They only need to be lucky once
with at least one company to get them 10x in ROI and they still pull the
strings of the company.

Both the CEO and the employees are the big losers, if the company is in their
Series G or F and are still burning cash in the tens of millions a month with
little revenue.

------
ahungry
The article is discussing "Free as in Beer", not "Free as in Freedom".

